# Mwaaaaah! My masterpiece is complete!!!



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Here is my new 40 gallon breeder tank. It has taken me almost a month (and lots of expletives) to get it to this point!
Please leave any feedback on how to make it better! 
The only left to go in is:
6 black neon tetras
6 glofish and/or zebra danios (once they grow big enough!)
possibly 4 angelfish


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good! Now you just need to get some more plants  I see bare gravel 

-Dave


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

*hahaha*

nope, I think thats it for me for the moment!!
This is my 1st planted tank so I feel that I have achieved a happy medium...well at least for a few more weeks


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

lol I'm at an unhappy medium w/ my big planted tank right now


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey 2l. That looks great! Looking to start a planted tank of my own soon, I hope it will look as good as yours.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

207lauras said:


> Please leave any feedback on how to make it better!


2l:

You did very good on this one!!!!   

Thanks for the photograph.

TR


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

nice tank!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

great tank. My thing is that i feel it should filled up till the top. it looks yours is 1-2" below being filled. Anyways Awesome tank


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Hahahaha TBSD! I would say that you are not at any "medium" right now....maybe XXL on the plant situation!!
SAF, I have the tank water slightly less than 1 inch below the black plastic strip, it is about .25 inches below where the filter water drops out, I was afraid to fill it up too much for fear of interrupting the water flow...maybe I will try it next time I do a WC?


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

i agree, I fill mine close to the top.. less noise and it looks better. 

You did a really good job.. I honestly thought you would be like me and it would turn out all funky!

I was wrong. But I agree More plants.. and skip the angels.. go to discus with that tank...


----------



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

zomg.... me want that! lol


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That tank is gorgeous. Only thing to add is a black curtain from the ceiling to the water-level.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Are those pillows on the top?


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

COM said:


> Are those pillows on the top?


Yes they are. They were placed there to avoid glare in the picture. They don't stay there LOL!


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Isnt my tank to small for discus??


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

207lauras said:


> Isnt my tank to small for discus??


2l:

Discus are really a different "breed of fish" and the temperature requirements only one item to start with.

IHMO stick with Angels which is what I have done.

TR


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

You could get by with 4 Discus in your tank, but probably only if they were by themselves. Rule of thumb is 10 gal. per 1 Discus. I have a 60g show tank (25"H) with 5 discus, 2 Rams, and 2 BNs. They do quite well, eat like pigs, and are growing fast. I use 2 150W heaters and keep my temp. at 83F. From what I have read and been told is that the water temp. for Discus should be between 82F and 86F. I keep mine at the lower end because of the other fish in the tank with them. It is also recommended to have an 18" high tank at a minimum and some believe a 55g or larger should be used. I know a few people that have been very successful with a 40g though. I love your driftwood and makes for a very nice Discus tank. You did a great job arranging that tank and don't see anything I would change. I can't wait for spring to go out and find some more driftwood.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Good looking tank. Keep up the good work!


----------



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

can i have it?:mrgreen:


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

Really nice looking tank


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Awesome tank, TBS, it has mor plants than my pond.


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

You need to add more plants to your pond then LOL!

-Dave


----------

